# Help, Pregnant Chihuahua!



## wudjah (Mar 24, 2005)

I went with my sister to look at chihuahua puppies and they had an adult for sale "because she wouldn't get pregnant". I ended up taking her because this wasn't the nicest place and I figured I could have her vetted, spayed, and place her in a new home (i'm experienced in rescue). That was about 2 weeks ago - she is now obviously pregnant, probably about 7 weeks or so. She is going in for an xray on Monday to find out how many and to find out if she'll need a c-section or not. She is about 4 1/2lbs and the male that was on the property was about the same weight but with a larger head. I'm just looking for some tips, suggestions, warnings, etc. I'm experienced in whelping large breeds so I know the basics, I would just like to learn more about the specifics of whelping chihuahuas. Returning to the breeder is NOT an option.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

We have a few breeders on here that could give you some advice... I just wanted to pop on and say I admire you for taking on that challenge. We need more people in the world like you!! :wave:


----------



## wudjah (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks Cooper! It is exciting and scary all at the same time. I really can't wait until the vet appt on Monday so I hope that some of the breeders can offer advice! 
I forgot to mention in my first post that my brother and his wife will be adopting the little girl when this is all over and done with!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Cooper said:


> We have a few breeders on here that could give you some advice... I just wanted to pop on and say I admire you for taking on that challenge. We need more people in the world like you!! :wave:


yes welldone, im sure advice will be on its way!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wudjah said:


> Thanks Cooper! It is exciting and scary all at the same time. I really can't wait until the vet appt on Monday so I hope that some of the breeders can offer advice!
> I forgot to mention in my first post that my brother and his wife will be adopting the little girl when this is all over and done with!


a great home already :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I just want too say hi and welcome and that Im glad she is in your experienced hands :wave:


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Cooper said:


> We have a few breeders on here that could give you some advice... I just wanted to pop on and say I admire you for taking on that challenge. We need more people in the world like you!! :wave:


I agree... no matter what happens you helped get the pregnant chi out of a bad situation and bad home... I will never understand how some people can see their dogs as nothing more than $$$. I commend you too for what you are doing! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello & welcome I just want to say I agree with everyone one else that I am glad you have the soon to be mom away from a bad place I hope all goes well Keep us updated :wave:


----------



## wudjah (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Stefanie, O&L's Mom, P-Nut, and Auggies Mom! I honestly didn't do much more then anyone else would have done. She was way too sweet to leave her there when they obviously didn't care about her! I know they would just die if they found out she actually was pregnant but I don't plan on letting that happen. Not that they could do anything about it - I bought her fair & square! I will definetely keep everyone up to date on what happens.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't blame you for not wanting the breeder to know she is pregnant. They don't deserve to know. I wish I could offer you some advise, but I have no experience in this.

Your vet should be able to help and give you some good advice when you take her in for her checkup. I hope all goes well - please keep us posted. Thank you for rescuing her. We would love to see some pictures.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I hope all goes well with the pregnancy. You did a great thing taking the little girl.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank you for rescuing that little girl from a bad situation. It's a wonder any of them survive being bred over and over with males that are much too large for them.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I agree, you did a great thing getting her out of that situation. Keep us updated!! :wave:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

It was that little chi's lucky day when you walked into that home....thank you for taking out of that situation and taking such good care of her...she will make a very loving family member for your sister.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

If you hadn't adopted her, imagine how many more litters she would have been forced to have once they found out she could get pregnant! Kudos to you!

I wish I lived closer to you, I would definitely adopt one of the pups when they were born. 

:flower:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

You are great for rescuing your chi :wave: what a shock to find out she is pregnant :shock: 

i hope all goes well for you and your chi, you will get loads of good advice on here


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL I'm still waiting on the breeders to chime in. LOL

I found this website from a breeder, I think, and it has lots of information about breeding/whelping your chi.
http://www.picknowl.com.au/homepages/nanochi/breeding-contents.htm#top

I hope it can help until someone else can answer your questions.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Ask your vet many questions what are warning signs when she goes in, how long do you wait before you feel its an emergency situation. Chi's are unpredictable there are so many things you have to watch for such as Calcium crashes that can kill them. make sure you have a towel, scizzors, dental floss, a baby bottle for pups, and puppy formula in a can as a supplement incase there is a problem feeding, Nutrical and a bulb to suction mucous just remember squeese the bub prior to suctioning to release the air in it. Hopefully the only thing you will have to use is a towel. usually if you take temp. you can tell within 24 hours of delivery the temp will drop below norm. Im not a breeder but I have assisted with chi deliveries. I hope i didnt forget anything lol


----------



## wudjah (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for all of the kind words guys!!! Thanks especially to Cooper for that wonderful site!!! I think I am even more worried now though, LOL! My vet appt is for early afternoon tomorrow so hopefully he can answer all of my questions. 
And Janiesbabes, thanks for the information - I'm going to start making my kit up tomorrow. I totally forgot about nutrical and will pick some up at the vet.
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Hopefully, you and your girl won't have any reason to be worried. You are obviously dedicated to her health and the health of her puppies, so just enjoy the pregnancy and watching her prepare in her own way.

One thing I might want to caution you about is the people on this forum (me included) will hunt you down if you don't post pics of momma and the pups. We can be pretty vicious when prompted.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

maybe you can ask for access in the breeders forum ? :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## ZimaBadBaby (Jul 30, 2005)

Congarts on the new lil one!...I'm so happy to hear she is in good hands now! Here are a few tips and a list of things you'll need




Whelping List


Stethoscope:For listening to momma's heartbeat -- or checking for babies heartbeat. When recording number of heartbeats per minute, time for 15 seconds and multiply by 4. Puppies' heartbeats are VERY fast! 

Betadine, diluted in spray 
bottle (or squeeze bottle):General skin cleaning. Bottles of diluted solution make cleaning up faster. Discard diluted solution after use and make up new solution with each whelping. 

Sterile gauze sponges:General cleaning. May also be used to grab a stuck pup

Surgical sponge:One side is smooth and soft the other side is slight abrasive. Used to clean skin around incisions or vulvar area. May also be used to remove skin deposits from nipples pre-whelping. 

Chlorhexidine towelettes:To clean scissors or hemostats before use. May also be used on hands. 

Alcohol Wipes:To cleaning scissors or other supplies

Hemostats or forceps:For clamping umbilical cords before cutting. Leave forceps on for few minutes to minimize bleeding from stump. 

Kleenex/Paper towel

Small trash bags/ Large trash bags 

Spray bottle of disinfectant:For cleaning floor of whelping area and whelping box.

Spray bottle of self-rinse shampoo, wash cloth:For cleaning up mom

Heating lamp or Heating pad:For keeping the whelping area warm.


Thermometer:For checking mom's temperature. In extreme cases (chilled puppies), you may need to record their temp. I use a digital thermometer.

Children's Safety Scissors:To cut and trim umbilical cords. These scissors should not be too sharp or they could cause the cord to bleed. 


Dental floss:I use the unwaxed kind. I tie lengths of floss in loops and place in a zip loc bag. The loops are doubled over and tied as close to the puppy's body as possible. 

Bulb syringes: For removing amniotic fluid from the puppy's nose and throat. Get several sizes. 

Latex gloves: Apply gloves before reaching in to pull out stuck puppies

K-Y jelly:For general lubrication (gloves) or apply around stuck puppy if birth canal is dry. 

Hand towels or surgical towels:For drying off newborns and I use a hand towel over the blankets when the puppies are young to keep the blankets from getting stained. 

Flannel receiving blankets:Warm and cheap 

Room thermometer:I place this on the floor of the whelping box

Paper and pen:to record the time each pups are born, and how much time lapse between pups. Notes on behavior of your female so you will remember next time she has a litter.

Scale: to weigh pups at birth, Monitor pups weight until you see them double their birth weight

Cameraont forget t o take pics




Before delivery.....

If your dog is in good physical condition, she will have fewer problems delivering her pups. Pregnant dogs require regular exercise during pregnancy. Weight control is important because more delivery problems are seen in overweight dogs. While weight reduction is probably not advisable during pregnancy, regular exercise will counteract some of the problems associated with obesity. Going for a walk, chasing a ball or Frisbee, or doing any exercise your dog is accustomed to should be safe during pregnancy. 

Nutrition is also important during pregnancy. Ask your veterinarian to recommend a high-quality, balanced dog food. Don't give your dog vitamin or mineral supplements, especially calcium supplements, because these could cause a nutritional imbalance. For the first six weeks of the pregnancy, feed your dog her normal amount of food. Gradually increase the amount of food during the final three weeks of the pregnancy so your dog's caloric intake reaches 1.5 times its normal amount. You may need to offer several small meals during the last three weeks because your dog's uterus enlarges in late pregnancy, reducing the amount of food her stomach can hold. 

During pregnancy, you may notice vaginal discharges. Occasional mucus discharge is normal. Even if this discharge is pink-tinged, it is considered normal. If the discharge contains blood or pus, see your veterinarian immediately because it could indicate serious pregnancy complications. And be sure to isolate your dog from other dogs three weeks before to three weeks after delivery to reduce the possibility of exposure to disease. 

A few weeks before delivery, carefully select a safe and secluded area that is draft-free and away from household traffic patterns. Provide a box that your dog can deliver her pup- pies in that is easy to clean. Ideally, the box should have a rail around it the puppies can move under to help prevent the mother from accidentally crushing them. Introduce your dog to the box about one week before the expected delivery date to allow your dog to become acclimated. Line the box with washable rugs or blankets to give puppies good footing for nursing and crawling, which helps their legs and feet develop properly.

During delivery....... 

The first stage of labor lasts two to 12 hours. During this stage, the uterus starts to contract regularly and the cervix dilates. Your dog may show signs of nesting, nervousness, panting, shivering, loss of appetite, and vomiting. 

When your dog starts experiencing stronger contractions and expels watery fluid, she is in the second stage of labor. The first puppy will enter your dog's pelvic canal, stimulating her to push more aggressively. As each puppy is expelled, your dog will usually break the thin, whitish membrane surrounding the puppy. Puppies may suffocate if these membranes are not removed from their nostrils shortly after birth. The normal interval between the delivery of puppies is 30 to 60 minutes. Rest periods are normal, particularly if your dog is delivering a large litter. During these rest periods, your dog will appear comfortable and care for the puppies already delivered. 

You may notice a greenish-black uterine discharge, which is normal. If contractions last longer than one hour or rest periods last longer than four hours, you may need your veterinarian to step in and help. You should also consult your veterinarian if your dog has not delivered a puppy an hour and a half after the watery fluid is expelled. If you see a black, thick discharge and your dog has not shown signs of labor, call your veterinarian immediately. 

During the third stage of labor, your dog will expel placentas. She may eat the placentas and chew the umbilical cords free from the puppies. This placental tissue provides your dog protein and other nutrients, reducing the amount of food she'll need the first few days after delivery. The placentas usually follow each pup, but the passing of a placenta may be interrupted when another pup is delivered. If your dog develops a vaginal discharge that contains pus shortly after delivery, it may indicate retained placentas, so consult your veterinarian. 


After delivery ........

A vaginal discharge is normal after delivery. You should monitor this discharge daily. Watch for a decreasing amount of discharge, a change in color from red to brown, and a change in consistency from watery to mucoid (resembling mucus). It should never have an odor. Your dog will expel most of the discharge in the first two weeks, but you may see small amounts over the following four to six weeks. Blood in the discharge after the first week is abnormal, so if you see any call your veterinarian. 

You should also examine your dog's mammary glands every day. These glands provide colostrum and milk for the puppies to ingest. Firm and painful mammary glands may indicate mastitis, an inflammation of the mammary gland. If you catch this early, your veterinarian can show you how to apply hot compresses or perform milk stripping two to four times a day to keep the problem from getting more serious. In most cases, the puppies should still be able to nurse. 

As for the puppies, have your veterinarian examine them soon after delivery. The puppies should ingest colostrum within the first 24 hours after birth. Weigh the puppies every day to document weight gain. The puppies should gain weight daily, although there may be a short lag in the first day or two after delivery. Weight loss or the absence of weight gain may mean serious problems, so consult your veterinarian. 

Puppies cannot regulate their body temperatures, so you must keep them warm for the first two weeks of life. Drafts pose the greatest threat for puppies. You can provide supplemental heat sources, such as heating pads or heat lamps on low thermostat settings. Just make sure the puppies can get away from the heat source to avoid becoming too hot. The puppies should remain with their mother during the first several weeks; she will feed them, help keep them warm, stimulate them to urinate and defecate, and teach them appropriate canine interactions. 



Here's a link to a site i found to be great help

http://www.debbiejensen.com/whelping_day_photos.html


----------



## *Tanya* (Aug 29, 2005)

Good job! I wish u and the little mommy the best of luck and lots of love :love7:


----------



## wudjah (Mar 24, 2005)

Well, here's the news.....her xray turned up two puppies which the vet doesn't feel are overly large (that's good!). He gave me information on when to know she's in labour and all the general information which pretty much pertained to all breeds of dogs. He didn't really have a lot of specific chi advice (and frankly, I've learned more from the sites that people have so kindly posted for me here). He mentioned she was small but says there is a chance that she could go naturally. I'm going to try it that way first but at the first sign of trouble she will be in for a c-section!! I'll keep everyone posted and definetely post some pictures once the babies are here!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

thats good news, i really hope everything goes well for you and your chi.

Would love to see pics when the babies arrive!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that's great news ...i hope the mom will have a sound delivery , i can't wait to see pics :wink: :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

I just wanted to let you know that I think it was great that you took an older chihuahua and gave it a home!!!


----------

